# Has Ubereats slown down?



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm just wondering because I use to get pinged left and right but now...I get no pings at all with Ubereats. Is there something going on I'm not aware of? Has anybody experienced this...I'm in Austin too.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Anybody else going hours without an Eats request these days?


I knew it was slowing down from a combination of more drivers and diners leaving their homes to eat, but I am going loooooong stretches of time without any requests. Im starting to wonder if it's an issue with the app. Anybody have any tricks like logging out and back in or something?




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> Anybody else going hours without an Eats request these days?
> 
> 
> I knew it was slowing down from a combination of more drivers and diners leaving their homes to eat, but I am going loooooong stretches of time without any requests. Im starting to wonder if it's an issue with the app. Anybody have any tricks like logging out and back in or something?
> ...


I'm about to do Door Dash later to see if there are indeed any differences.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

DannyboyLee said:


> I'm just wondering because I use to get pinged left and right but now...I get no pings at all with Ubereats. Is there something going on I'm not aware of? Has anybody experienced this...I'm in Austin too.


People have decided to go out to eat and not stay at home. Are you aware of the Vaccine?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I blew past my weekly goal in just 4 days on GH...no slowdown here. YMMV

Uber may just suck, no surprise. : P


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Also add that many are no longer collecting and are back on ue.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Detroit here .
DD Gh both were very slow last week. This week . Mon Tue Wed were all back to normal. 
Yesterday was the worst day in two years . I had to pick up passengers sorry to say .


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Detroit here .
> DD Gh both were very slow last week. This week . Mon Tue Wed were all back to normal.
> Yesterday was the worst day in two years . I had to pick up passengers sorry to say .


Does that mean you had to shower???


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I blew past my weekly goal in just 4 days on GH...no slowdown here. YMMV
> 
> Uber may just suck, no surprise. : P


Door Dash doesn't seem to be having this issue. I'm speculating that Uber is just trying to get drivers (since I'm UberX) to go back to picking people up. Those that are solely UberEats maybe getting all the calls but I don't know. They also acquired Postmates back in Dec. 2020 so maybe that has something to do with it. I don't know what Uber is up to but you are not wrong...no transparency.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DannyboyLee said:


> I'm just wondering because I use to get pinged left and right but now...I get no pings at all with Ubereats. Is there something going on I'm not aware of? Has anybody experienced this...I'm in Austin too.


Door Dash is in the middle of a massive campaign.
But yes, deliveries have slowed down.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> People have decided to go out to eat and not stay at home. Are you aware of the Vaccine?


Let's see if Covid comes back this Winter.

Just like the Flu !


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Door Dash is in the middle of a massive campaign.
> But yes, deliveries have slowed down.


Explains a lot as to why they're failing better. Its not uncommon that delivery foods slows down the closer summer gets here


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

DannyboyLee said:


> Explains a lot as to why they're failing better. Its not uncommon that delivery foods slows down the closer summer gets here


I meant fairing better


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DannyboyLee said:


> Explains a lot as to why they're failing better. Its not uncommon that delivery foods slows down the closer summer gets here


Well stimulus money created an unprecedented demand for delivery.
That money is gone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I have 5 years of data from delivery for a pizza chain.
Deliveries are still above " Normal" but have slowed 49% from Covid fear peak & 40% from stimulus check flood peak.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Also making a lot less " contactless" deliveries.
And tips have Shrunken.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DD has been back to back with trash offers as usual.. UE is still busy/normal in my market but some days the order stacking is just not worth it. GH is just random as usual.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’m working today (Saturday) I’m getting lots of DD requests but nothing from UE. I wonder if customers are able to order. It’s strange because I keep getting texts from UE talking about how busy it is


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> Anybody else going hours without an Eats request these days?
> 
> 
> I knew it was slowing down from a combination of more drivers and diners leaving their homes to eat, but I am going loooooong stretches of time without any requests. Im starting to wonder if it's an issue with the app. Anybody have any tricks like logging out and back in or something?
> ...


That's a really well-authored thread. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I tried deleting the Uber driver app, then reinstalling. Now for some reason it will not let me turn UberX off. I don’t wanna drive passengers cause I have a pretty crappy car with no AC
Update: after restarting my phone I can now turn off UberX . Still haven’t received any UE orders


----------



## UBERNHMVR (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes noticed a big slow down. Combination resturants opening up and nice weather with more outdoor seating because of COVID. Also noticed some resturants that are busy again are no longer offering UE. I expected a busy weekend with the rainy weather but it never happened.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

UBERNHMVR said:


> Yes noticed a big slow down. Combination resturants opening up and nice weather with more outdoor seating because of COVID. Also noticed some resturants that are busy again are no longer offering UE. I expected a busy weekend with the rainy weather but it never happened.


Thats a great point about restaurants not having to use Eats anymore.

I just saw an article about Eats branching into other types of delivery than just meals and it reminded me of a request that I declined about a week ago to pick up a product order the an Apple store. Maybe we will begin to see more like that.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

Saturday night was the worst night I've had in San Diego doing UE since January. Friday was below average also. Switched over to ride share and that saved my Saturday. I'm sure they are just over hiring like crazy. Enjoy the quests while they last cuz they will be gone soon.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Helpmehome said:


> Saturday night was the worst night I've had in San Diego doing UE since January. Friday was below average also. Switched over to ride share and that saved my Saturday. I'm sure they are just over hiring like crazy. Enjoy the quests while they last cuz they will be gone soon.


People are eating in restaurants again and some restaurants no longer HAVE to use UE to tread water, but I bet it will get a little bit better once the dining-in novelty wears off a bit.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Update:

I've been having easy time with Uber getting orders...when the sky is clear. I've noticed when it rains, I get absolutely no calls. DD on the other hand is getting me work just fine. I'm coming to the conclusion that their service...just sucks when it rains. Im also thinking they may do this on purpose in hopes you just go ahead and do other services like UberX as I keep getting emails about how busy that part of the business is. Idk know for sure but I have other ways even if DD decided to off me.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

DannyboyLee said:


> Update:
> 
> I've been having easy time with Uber getting orders...when the sky is clear. I've noticed when it rains, I get absolutely no calls. DD on the other hand is getting me work just fine. I'm coming to the conclusion that their service...just sucks when it rains. Im also thinking they may do this on purpose in hopes you just go ahead and do other services like UberX as I keep getting emails about how busy that part of the business is. Idk know for sure but I have other ways even if DD decided to off me.


My friend crushes it in Austin week in and week out on Uber X.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

It's been very slow for ue, yesterday I went about 2 hours without receiving any requests and it wasn't because it wasn't busy because gh and dd kept sending me orders.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Its been fine this week in Dallas/Ft. Worth


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

It's been noticeably slower after a nice boost from the postdates integration. Last 2 weeks have been slower but still profitable here in San Diego.


----------

